# Marbles?



## PlasticSpanner (Nov 27, 2005)

Can I use marbles or glass beads to take up the air space in my chemical bottles or will the chemicals adhere to the glass & change the mixture?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 27, 2005)

Yes. Just make sure you wash them before and after. I remember it was a popular trick in the 70's


----------

